# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  What are your favourite TV shows?

## Equinox

Mine are Breaking Bad, Game of Thrones, True Blood, Homeland, Pretty Little Liars, The Walking Dead, Revolution, The Office, Lost and Fringe (RIP), as well as too many cartoons to name, haha!

----------


## Air Caterpillar

The Walking Dead! Of course. Prison Break was/is my all time favourite. Must have watched season 1 five times now, and am getting the urge to watch it again. I'm actually getting really into Degrassi, although I can't find season 2 anywhere besides on a site where it takes forever to load. Friends and Modern Family as well. That's about it, to be honest. Oh, any Animal Cops! That show is sad, but really good.

----------


## mightypillow

I love watching the Golden Girls. I watch it every night. I also watch Homeland, True Blood, South Park, Once Upon a Time, Nikita, Law and Order, Suits, Covert Affairs, Burn Notice, Degrassi (kudos to the post above), House (although I'm glad it ended when it did), QI, Charmed, and some others I can't remember right now.

I really need to start watching the Walking Dead. It seems like everyone is watching it, and I'm missing out.

----------


## mooncake

The Wire, Breaking Bad, Game of Thrones, Curb Your Enthusiasm, Homeland, The Walking Dead, Six Feet Under, True Blood, Peep Show, Dead Like Me

----------


## Anteros

Survivor, The Amazing Race, Hell's Kitchen, Top Chef, Project Runway, Celebrity Apprentice, The Big Bang Theory, Sex in the City, Star Trek TNG & DS9, Farscape, Desperate Housewives, Seinfeld, Firefly & Lost

----------


## Otherside

If anyone here has heard of british shows...

Ashes to Ashes, Life on Mars, Being Human, Sherlock, Outnumbered. I quite like Homeland though.

----------


## merc

I loved  "Life on Mars", I like "The Middle", "Modern Family" "Downton Abby" and "The Big Bang Theory."

----------


## Equinox

> If anyone here has heard of british shows...
> 
> Ashes to Ashes, Life on Mars, Being Human, Sherlock, Outnumbered. I quite like Homeland though.



I haven't seen those shows but I am interested in starting a few british shows such as Spooks, Black Mirror and Misfits, have you seen any of those & if so do you recommend them?

----------


## Otherside

> I haven't seen those shows but I am interested in starting a few british shows such as Spooks, Black Mirror and Misfits, have you seen any of those & if so do you recommend them?



Spooks is good, so is Misfits. I haven't seen Black Mirror though.

----------


## Tinkerbell

The Walking Dead, Breaking Bad, NCIS, Big Bang Theory, Burn Notice, watching Lost and The Twilight Zone on Netflix.

----------


## pam

Criminal Minds
Big Bang Theory
Portlandia
Dallas
The Middle
Intervention
Monday Mornings

----------


## distancing

Battlestar Galactica (reimagined), the first 3 Star Trek series (especially Deep Space Nine), Oz, Monty Python's Flying Circus, Black Books, Game of Thrones, Lost, the X-Files, Twin Peaks, House (for a while). Started on Babylon 5 and Breaking Bad, but haven't seen enough to rank them as favorites. Been meaning to check out The Walking Dead, too.

----------

